# bodykit opinion poll



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

which looks better on the 240 sx ?
1)








2)








3)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the second one (middle) is absolutely hideous on every car its availible for. the first one has "vents" on the side.....for your racing brakes that need to be cooled from thier boiling point??? so id go with the last one


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1st one. It stands out the least. And I don't like stuff that stands out. Unless it's a classic car.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

God, the 2nd one looks hideous on that car. The 3rd is just to plain. The 1st is definitely the best, go with that.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> God, the 2nd one looks hideous on that car. The 3rd is just to plain. The 1st is definitely the best, go with that.


ya the 2nd is a little gawdy :thumbdwn:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

omg the second one is veilside isnt it......
jesus how "wack"
the 3rd one i like best it looks like something a drift car would have on


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

first one.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1 all the way. :thumbup:


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of the #1 bodykit on anyother 240 sx's ?


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

wow I personally like the 2nd one I think it looks really aggresive. Which is ok if you have the speed to back it up. Lets not forget guys its ok to stand out if your car goes as fast as it looks right. It does look a little weird but I kind of like it even though its WWAAYY to played out... blame all the hondas I guess


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Number one

No contest or cleanliness.


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Number one
> 
> No contest or cleanliness.


i'm more into standing out, so i'd go with the 2nd one, I think it looks awesome!


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I like all of the 2nd one except the stupid front bumper. 1st one is nice without the spoiler.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

3rd IMO. i like that clean look.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Definately go third its a vertex kit....a friend of mine used to own a 180sx (aus version) wit the same kit an it looked hot!!!


----------

